# PHRF Racing Near Richmond, VA



## esreed (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello! I'm a recent transplant from Southern CA, where in the past year I did a ton (easily 2 dozen, probably more) of races in the greater Long Beach area (including 2 overnight races). The club I was associated with out there was very welcoming to their "Race Crew" members (essentially auxiliary members who only participated in race events), and I was hoping to find a club somewhere relatively close to Richmond with a similar setup.

A little about me: I'm a 25 year old guy with a full-time job as an engineer. I've only been sailing for about 1.5 years, but in that time I've progressed from a novice to the point where, this past summer, I was an instructor for the club's Adult Sailing class (the course which *I* took a year before). I'm also a US Sailing certified Race Officer.

If anyone has any suggestions, they would be much appreciated!


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

A lot of folks from Richmond keep their boats in Deltaville. Fishing Bay Yacht Club has a very active racing program and actively recruits and trains crew from the Richmond area. Great folks and a really nice club.

Crew Training Program - Fishing Bay Yacht Club

Good Luck.

Edited to add with your credentials, I'd just contact them and see if any skippers are looking for crew. The training is more for complete non-sailors.

I had less experience than you and was able to find a spot on a boat I crewed on (when I wasn't on my own boat) semi-regularly for a couple of years.


----------



## esreed (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks PalmettoSailor - that does look promising!


----------



## Letrappes (Apr 30, 2010)

Check out the greater Richmond sailing associating. They race dinghies mostly on swift creek reservoir just southwest of Richmond. Fishing bay yacht club I would really recommend as well. Another option is to look around Solomans island Maryland. Lots of sailboats abd racing there as well.


----------

